# Good IRC server



## jonfr (Oct 28, 2014)

I am looking for a good IRC server to use on my FreeBSD server, since I am expecting social networks to go the way of bankruptcy once the IT bubble starts to implode. This is going to be a private IRC server, not a public one.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## ShelLuser (Oct 28, 2014)

Well, 'good' is (as always) heavily depending on personal taste. Another important factor here is how you plan to use it. For example; are you looking for a feature rich server so that you can apply some control "out of the box" or are you looking for a minimal setup where the so called IRC services would provide control and (optionally) enhanced security?

There are several good (well known) names available in the ports collection, and a good place to get an overview of available software could be this Wikipedia page.

Having that out of the way; my personal favourite is irc/unreal. Although it is a 'feature rich' server you can basically tune it to do whatever you need and set it up as minimal or maximized as you want it to be. In addition I can also recommend irc/anope as IRC services (Anope provides the commonly known "serv bots" such as OperServ, NameServ, NickServ and so on).


----------



## digithead (Dec 29, 2014)

I have to agree with ShelLuser that Unrealircd is pretty simple to get setup and use as a "private" IRC server. But as for the irc/anope ... not so sure about that one. Have been banging on that off and on for some time now and still can't even get it to run. Seems there's still a bug in it (perhaps??). No matter what I try... it blows up with chdir(${DESTDIR}/usr/local/share/anope): No such file or directory and then ./anope: WARNING: failed to start anope and nothing I've found thus far fixes this. Would love to figure it out though...


----------



## Oko (Dec 29, 2014)

Why do you want IRC? I would recommend Jabber protocol. My favorite Jabber server is http://prosody.im/


----------



## lme@ (Jan 6, 2015)

Oko said:


> Why do you want IRC? I would recommend Jabber protocol. My favorite Jabber server is http://prosody.im/



Jabber != IRC


----------



## Oko (Jan 6, 2015)

lme@ said:


> Jabber != IRC


Now go back and look what I wrote. I didn't say that IRC is Jabber. I am suggesting that he use Jabber instead of IRC.


----------



## Deleted member 69116 (Aug 20, 2021)

For me it is unpredictable there is no good IRC server for FreeBSD. It has been invented in 1980, even with no additional functionality I would expect a simple server to exist that just allows you to chat.


----------

